# work permit so easyyy!!!!!!!!!!



## beaver (Mar 20, 2009)

I am in wonder how work permit can be so easy, came to know that there are ofice in surrey, vancouver(BC) who are helping people with only 10th grade and minimal english knowledge to get work permit in canada. especially the east indian community. how can this be possible as there was point system and it was really strict, one had to pass the IELTS exam and need necessary degree etc.

Now according to them they can come to canada, work for two years and apply for Permanent Residence and then bring in families.
Then why did the immigration offices work so strictly with point systems. 

and they promise that you will get visa within 10 months


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beaver said:


> I am in wonder how work permit can be so easy, came to know that there are ofice in surrey, vancouver(BC) who are helping people with only 10th grade and minimal english knowledge to get work permit in canada. especially the east indian community. how can this be possible as there was point system and it was really strict, one had to pass the IELTS exam and need necessary degree etc.
> 
> Now according to them they can come to canada, work for two years and apply for Permanent Residence and then bring in families.
> Then why did the immigration offices work so strictly with point systems.
> ...


Firstly, ability to speak/read/understand English is not a pre-requisite for entry into Canada and neither is level of education.
I would suggest that the "office" in Surrey, BC is run/operated by members of the same community and that the immigrants gain entry by job offers from members of that community. Whether the job offers are legal or not is for Government officials to determine.
Quick/easy entry to Canada is achieved by a job offer from a Canadian employer or being a "member" of the LIST of 38. In both of these situations the points system is not used/required/significant. 
If neither of these two situations exist then the applicant would require to have the minimum point count of 67 and go through the normal process which could take from 5-7 years. If 67 points not achieved the the application would be denied.
After entry into the country such immigrants can apply for PR status and then sponsor family members under the Family Class Immigrant programme.
It may not appear fair to others who do not have such facilities available to them, and there is no doubt, at least in my mind, that certain ethnic groups have discovered ways to circumvent the spirit of the laws/rules, but whether I approve or not is inconsequential. C'est la vie.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds pretty rotten to me and typical of the 'jobs for our own people' and the rest get knotted!
I'm a hard-working single man who is fairly well qualified for working in the oil and gas industry in the UK.

AFAIK I can't go to Canada off my own back and get work directly. It seems I've got to get a big company to sponsor me and then become a wage slave for x number of years.

If the ethnic minorities are getting priority and members of the <snip> British Commonwealth are not then that tells me that something is darned wrong and needs sorting.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

AFAIK I can't go to Canada off my own back and get work directly.

And why do you think you should be able to? Canada is a totally sovereign nation and entitled to control immigration into its borders. To enter the country you require to prove that you are going to be a productive member of its society. Your word on that matter is not sufficient, nor should it be.
You can come as a visitor and stay up to six months. During that time you can seek work but any prospective employer must go through the legal process to get you a TWP for two years.


----------

